# Dodgeman's 04 Ram JL Audio Build Log



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been looking to do something new with the audio in my truck, and after reading great build logs and forums on here, I decided to give it a try.

I know going with all one brand might not be the most ideal, but after having used some of JL Audio's equipment in the past (with satisfying results for me), so this install is gonna have all JL equipment besides the HU.

HU: Clarion VRX925VD
Mid/High Amp: JL 300/4
Midbass Amp: JL 300/4
Sub Amp: JL 500/1
Front: JL XR653-CS 3-Way Component
Rear: JL XR525CSI 2-Way Component
MIdbass: JL 8IB4
Sub: JL 13TW5


Well, here we go

The Beginning....



























Added some deadening......


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rear Doors....


































Front Doors....



















Dash....











Kicks.....



















C-Pillars.....


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Console sub box....



















Head Unit.....





















More to come, havent completed the amp install yet, waiting on one of my amps to get back from JL.

Thanks for looking. Comments are always welcome from you guys. Hope you like it, I do, lol


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good so far


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

How do you like the 8"s in the doors? I am considering doing the same in my Ram, but want to use something I have sitting in my closet.

Alot of that work looks familiar! I know how much work it can be!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/65390-2004-ram-quad-cab.html


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

ACRucrazy said:


> How do you like the 8"s in the doors? I am considering doing the same in my Ram, but want to use something I have sitting in my closet.
> 
> Alot of that work looks familiar! I know how much work it can be!
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/65390-2004-ram-quad-cab.html


Ive been watching your thread as well, it keeps me motivated

As for the 8", they sound great, but to be honest, I was most impressed at the midbass response of the 6-1/2" in the kicks more than anything, almost didnt need the 8". But since I did all that work to put them in, Ill keep em, lol


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Eiswritsat said:


> Looks good so far


Thanks for the comment


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work buddy! Any more pics of the console?


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Nice work buddy! Any more pics of the console?


This is all I have right now, will take some more later on....still have to cover it too


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks great, though I am a little bias toward the third gen rams.
Did you build the kicks?


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Sr SQ said:


> Looks great, though I am a little bias toward the third gen rams.
> Did you build the kicks?


the kicks look like Q-Logic pieces


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sr SQ said:


> Looks great, though I am a little bias toward the third gen rams.
> Did you build the kicks?


Na, those are q-logic kicks, was gonna build my own, but figured Id give these a try first.....A little trial and error, so far with the 6-1/2" in there they have really great midbass response....Still tuning though


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice my friend! Pm Sent


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

PABowhunter4life said:


> Very nice my friend! Pm Sent


Thanks, PM returned


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

This looks familiar, but I still love watching the build-up!


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

chithead said:


> This looks familiar, but I still love watching the build-up!


Hopefully I will get my other amp back from JL soon, its been 5 weeks......I need to finish this install so I can do it all over again, lol


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Decided that the original sub box wasnt stealth enough, so I decided to try something different. Bought some fiberglass, and gave it a try.....


Factory seat...



















Started to cover w/ foil

















First coat of glass...


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

After removing the shell and adding a few more layers, put in some mdf (yeah, I know its ugly, but its effective)


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Also did some wiring and mounting (once again, not the prettiest thing, but effective) Now I can jump onto other things Ive been putting off.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I like it! Your amp rack has an old school look to it, I dig it.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

dallasneon said:


> I like it! Your amp rack has an old school look to it, I dig it.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

great work on the seat/enclosure. i think im going to have to try that out for my next build. how much volume does it have? is it for a 10 or 12?


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

u did a hellafied job on that new sub box, mucho props to ya!


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

roxj01 said:


> great work on the seat/enclosure. i think im going to have to try that out for my next build. how much volume does it have? is it for a 10 or 12?


It has right at .70 net. I have a JL 13TW5 in it


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

SQ Monte said:


> u did a hellafied job on that new sub box, mucho props to ya!


Thank you sir


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

I have to say that is one of the best ideas I've seen for a stealth Dodge sub box. I will be copying your idea one day soon.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

okay that box is officially amazing, nice idea!!!


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the sub box enclosure. Good stuff.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks fo all the nice comments...

Will be replacing that sub box in the near future along with the 8" in the front doors. Going to try some 8" drivers with a bit more range. New pics to come soon...


----------



## Galante (Jun 10, 2009)

looking good so far man!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

dodgeman70592 said:


> Thanks fo all the nice comments...
> 
> Will be replacing that sub box in the near future along with the 8" in the front doors. Going to try some 8" drivers with a bit more range. New pics to come soon...


Dang eBay copycats done ruined this. Can't believe they would rip off your idea like that. 

For those that hadn't seen it yet:

Dodge Ram Stealth Console Subwoofer Enclosure / Box

Even noted that the same subwoofer you are using will work... how much more obvious can they be?


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a little test video not long after the install, still tuning often

YouTube - MOV05B.Mpeg


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

dfdan24:
Now THAT is how it's supposed to﻿ sound. 

Betcha didn't know that was me


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

chithead said:


> dfdan24:
> Now THAT is how it's supposed to﻿ sound.
> 
> Betcha didn't know that was me


I figured it, lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well shucks... still sounds amazing!


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks man, still working on it always, gotta get the old truck done with some tunes too, working on that now...


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Love it! Jealous of the progress you made.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

ACRucrazy said:


> Love it! Jealous of the progress you made.


When are you getting back to your install? Weather warm up enough yet?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

It was like 20 degrees out yesterday so I vaccumed out the truck:lol:
As soon as the snow is gone and its a bit warmer to be doing some driveway wrenching.
I cant believe its already almost March. Should be soon!


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking forward to it.....


----------

